# Doe or Buck on the Extended?



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Do you guys hold out for a buck on the extended range or do you shoot does?


I've had several opportunities on both, tons of does, several small bucks I didn't want to shoot in hopes for getting a bigger one. Just want to make sure I'm not the only guy passing up animals hahaha.


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

If it comes down to the wire anything legal is fine with me.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Agreed, I just think it's a little premature to start taking does.. obviously that depends on how much time you can invest into the season.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

depends on your goal. do you want to keep hunting? are you after a trophy or just meat?

since you asked... i generally don't wait. i could care less about the rack. when it's empty freezer time, i pull the trigger. if i need to move on to the next hunt, i pull the trigger. if i want to keep hunting, well then i wait a bit.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

APD said:


> depends on your goal. do you want to keep hunting? are you after a trophy or just meat?
> 
> since you asked... i generally don't wait. i could care less about the rack. when it's empty freezer time, i pull the trigger. if i need to move on to the next hunt, i pull the trigger. if i want to keep hunting, well then i wait a bit.


Perfectly put. That's precisely why I ask, my freezer is currently empty, it's depressing.. I want to hold out until Nov for a chance at a nice buck, but I'm to the point where I don't know if I can wait anymore.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I have no problems with hunters popping does but isn't part of the idea of the extended to be able to get into bigger bucks?


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

I don't know about "bigger bucks" I've definitely seen some good ones on the extended unit, but I've seen lots more on you usual stomping grounds. Now, that could be because I've spent twice the amount of time on my usual spot..


All I know is I needs some meat!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I know that if a person wanted to shoot a doe they should be able to do it on just about any of the units. They are so used to people just looking at them that they will just stand there while you get out of the truck and stick them with a arrow.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Critter said:


> I know that if a person wanted to shoot a doe they should be able to do it on just about any of the units. They are so used to people just looking at them that they will just stand there while you get out of the truck and stick them with a arrow.


Agreed. I went out two weeks ago and throughout the entire day, I literally could have shot 16 different does.

It's an easy way to get the meat I'm after. I'd just rather get a buck.. I'm honestly just torn between filling my freezer now or waiting.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm guessing but I think most people hunting the extended are hoping to hunt the rut. At least that has been my experience.
But what the heck, shoot what you want when you want to. It's still possible to look at the big ones and hunt them with a camera if you fill your tag early.


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

Ray said:


> Agreed, I just think it's a little premature to start taking does.. obviously that depends on how much time you can invest into the season.


Yeah see I don't get as much time as I would like. Young family, work, and a wife who didn't grow up around hunting can make it hard to get out as often as I would like. Especially since I already killed an elk this year.

Does better watch out next time I am hunting!


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

Critter said:


> I have no problems with hunters popping does but isn't part of the idea of the extended to be able to get into bigger bucks?


The extended archery ethics course says the hunt is designed to apply pressure to deer that might come into urban areas.

Most guys are waiting for the rut though haha


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

I'm in the exact same boat brother. The wife is starting to get annoyed with how much time I'm spending in the field.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Critter said:


> I have no problems with hunters popping does but isn't part of the idea of the extended to be able to get into bigger bucks?


Pretty sure the idea of the extended is to control the population of deer close to the major population centers. Shooting a doe is probably the most effective way to help keep those numbers in check.

Hunting bucks in November does make it hard to want to tag a doe, but if you want to put meat in the freezer, go for it. There's no shortage of deer in the extended area.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Bucks, but like Kwalk stated, the hunt is for population control so shoot away!


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

gdog said:


> Bucks, but like Kwalk stated, the hunt is for population control so shoot away!


That is a beautiful buck gdog!


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

gdog said:


> Bucks, but like Kwalk stated, the hunt is for population control so shoot away!


****! That's a hell of a buck!


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

As has been previously posted, the idea of the extended is to control deer, not have a premium buck hunt. At one time, the DWR threatened to open the hunt to other weapons if the archers couldn't control the deer as it was intended. That threat was never carried out and I am sure the thought was to get archers to take a doe and not hold out for a buck. Personally, I will shoot what ever will get in the way of the arrow if given a chance.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2018)

My 12 year old daughter will be shooting a doe this weekend as we finally have a chance to hunt the extended unit. She will shoot a buck if a shot presents itself but we are just trying to fill a tag and get that first one done!


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Ray said:


> I'm in the exact same boat brother. The wife is starting to get annoyed with how much time I'm spending in the field.


haha I went out all day on Thursday and I was in pretty big trouble when I got home. Can't wait to do it again!


----------

